# Grand Luxxe Rivera Maya question



## mlsmn (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there a working lazy river at any resort in complex?

How far a walk is it from Grand Luxxe?

Thx


----------



## pittle (Mar 6, 2014)

There is no lazy river at the Mayan Riviera location.  They started building one about 7 years ago, but it has never opened.  It was between the current Mayan Palace buildings 11-20 and the ones that are on the northern most side of the property (those have never opened either).  

I have not been there since the Grand Luxxe was built, but understand that these buildings are just north of the Havana Moon restaurant.  There is a pool near those buildings, but from what I understand, most people still like the original Mayan Palace pool the best.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 6, 2014)

In Nuevo Vallarta is there still is a working lazy river? 
(last time we were there was in 2009 and the water park was great)


----------



## pittle (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes - Nuevo has a great lazy river and the water slide and wave pools.  

The Mayan Palace in Acapulco has a long lazy river and a great kids water park area but no wave pool or water slide.  I think they have taken the one in front of the Grand Mayan out so that they can build a Grand Luxxe.  If so, you would have to take the shuttle to the Mayan Palace to enjoy their pool and lazy river.  The pool at the Mayan Palace is really nice too. The shuttle runs continuously between the two properties so that MP guests can get to the beach and the GM guests can enjoy the new pool and lazy river at the MP.  (It opened in January 2011.)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone have an up todate map that shows the location of the Bliss, Grand Bliss, Grand Mayan, and Grand Luxxe units locations?

I can only find a old map without the Bliss and Luxxe units showing.


----------



## pittle (Mar 19, 2014)

I have not been there recently so do not have a current map.  From my understanding,  the Grand Luxxe is just south of Havana Moon restaurant and Bliss units are the 3 that you would see when riding the shuttle from the pool to the Mayan Palace check-in.  The Grand Mayan has 7 units around the lagoon and then 7 or 8 along the north side of the property in a line towards the highway and the Grand Bliss is very close to the highway.  I looked on Google Earth, but that map is dated 2012, but you can see the buildings or construction of buildings.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2014)

I have 2 Luxxe units and was wanting to grab an additional unit for our group.  It would seem that either a mayan or bliss unit would be the closest choices to be nearest the 2 luxxe units.  would that be a correct assumption.  The Grand units would be the other side of the resort.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have 2 Luxxe units and was wanting to grab an additional unit for our group.  It would seem that either a mayan or bliss unit would be the closest choices to be nearest the 2 luxxe units.  would that be a correct assumption.  The Grand units would be the other side of the resort.



Your group would be happier in the GM over being in the MP or Bliss.  I don't think you can go directly from the MP or Bliss to the GL, so it would mean going from MP, Bliss or GM to the side of the MP pool that is near Frida's to get to the GL.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2014)

yes but I already booked the 2 luxxe units.  I am just trying to add a extra room.  During the day they will be hanging out in GL and just retiring for the evening elsewhere. 

I am not cancelling my 2 luxxe units.


----------



## drguy (Mar 20, 2014)

If they stay in the MP, they will not be allowed in to the GM pool area.
Just a thought.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry, but don't worry about the logistics of what pool they can stay in, I know that but I have that covered.   Just trying answering the question on where the closest building is to the Grand Luxxe.  I know it is NOT Grand Mayan or Grand Bliss.  So if the choices are Mayan or Bliss which building is closer?

I have a 2 BR that sleeps 6 and a 1 BR that sleeps 4 already booked in the Luxxe.  So that is a head count of 10.  There is 7 of us.  I can register them ALL in the Luxxe and get them all access to the luxxe pools.  I just wanted to be nice and give 7 girls a little more space and have 2 people move out to another unit and get some extra sleeping and bathroom space.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Sorry, but don't worry about the logistics of what pool they can stay in, I know that but I have that covered.   Just trying answering the question on where the closest building is to the Grand Luxxe.  I know it is NOT Grand Mayan or Grand Bliss.  So if the choices are Mayan or Bliss which building is closer?
> 
> I have a 2 BR that sleeps 6 and a 1 BR that sleeps 4 already booked in the Luxxe.  So that is a head count of 10.  There is 7 of us.  I can register them ALL in the Luxxe and get them all access to the luxxe pools.  I just wanted to be nice and give 7 girls a little more space and have 2 people move out to another unit and get some extra sleeping and bathroom space.



If you can get it, Mayan Palace building 1/2 is the closest.  Bliss is past Mayan Palace 10, so anything less than Mayan Palace 11 is closer to GL.  If you can only get Bliss or Mayan Palace past building 10, then staying in Grand Mayan 1/2 would probably be closer to Grand Luxxe.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2014)

I found this after searching online for a while, so now I am even more confused by your post on possible locations.  

http://www.funsunmexico.com/blog/mayan-resort-map-riviera-maya-vidanta-resort/

Is this map correct?

If it is, than either Bliss should be closest to GL, or Mayan buildings 1-4. 

Grand Mayan even 1 and 2 could be problematic. 

I was thinking Bliss because it is a little better than Mayan plus since there is currently only 1 or 2 buildings, Better chance of getting the building I want. 

How many GL buildings are completed?  Does anyone know that.


----------



## pittle (Mar 21, 2014)

As far as I can tell, this map is correct.  I think the 1st Grand Bliss unit is closest to the highway.

The Bliss is a Mayan Palace with different furniture.  The 1 or 2 buildings that they are in were just about completed in 2006 when the hurricane came to that area - long before there was ever any thought of a Bliss.  They do not have balconies per se and one side looks at other MP units and the other at the building across the street. They werre finally completed last year. The units will be nice - just remember there are not many Bliss units right now.

Mayan Palace buildings 1 & 2 are tough for an exchanger to get as they are the ones everyone wants.  It depends on what time of year you are going there.

Once when we were there, we had friends stay in a MP while we were at the Grand Mayan.  We were able to get them wristbands for GM so they could come and go with us - but that was because we had a 2 bedroom unit that was allowed to have 6 adults and their unit was in our name.  This may not be an option any longer. At the Nuevo location, our wristband is also your room key and each level of unit has a different color that the security folks watch for.  That might be an issue for someone with a MP wristband to come to the Grand Luxxe area and use the pool as it is for Grand Luxxe only.  I think the Grand Mayan Pool is also exclusive for GM & GL only.

I have not been to Mayan Riviera location since the GL was built, so I do not know what that pool is like, but the main pool still is a favorite for everyone.  That would be a good meeting place as everyone who is at the resort can use that one.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2014)

Perhaps you missed my earlier email.  I have enough space for everyone to be listed in our 2 LUXXE units, so that we all get the appropriate GL credentials.  I will just have 2 people names booked into 2 units at the same time.  How the heck are they going to care if I put the same 2 names on two different units. 

7 women for 3 bathrooms, do-able, but not ideal.  So I might have an opportunity to add another Bliss or Mayan unit.  Right now both are available.  I was just trying to figure out which one would be most convenient to access from the GL.


----------



## pittle (Mar 21, 2014)

Missed that  .  I totally agree about the number of folks in a unit.  I have a friend who has wanted to do a girls trip to our Grand Luxxe, but I will only let her invite 2 others - she wants to have more to play golf and lower price per person - no way!!!  I will only share my bedroom and bath with one other person  . No one on the sofa either so that if I wake up early, I can make coffee, read or surf the internet. We tend to not have more than 2-couples in a 2-bedroom unit - I only let our grandson sleep on the sofa and now that he is 15 I plan to get a 2-bedroom for him and his parents.  

FYI - Grand Luxxe 1 bedroom units also have a 1/2 bath and the 2-bedroom unit will have 2 full baths in addition to a 1/2 bath.  So you do have 5 toilets and 8 sinks - just 3 full baths with showers & tubs.

The main point was that IF they are using the wristbands that are the keys to your unit, they may not allow someone to have 2 wristbands.  In Nuevo, the wristband was your room key.  There were no credit card style slide keys.  I do not know if Riviera Maya has gone to this system yet.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 21, 2014)

Does the 1 bedroom grand luxxe allow 2 adults and 3 kids age 9, 9 and 6?  There is no 2-bedroom for the time we want to go.


----------



## pittle (Mar 21, 2014)

I am pretty sure that would be fine.  Our friends who stay at Mayan Palaces do not have a problem with taking their 3 kids and staying in a 1-bedroom.  The Grand Luxxe units are much larger.

Our paperwork in our contact packet says we can have 6 people in the 2-bedroom.  But, our 2-bedroom unit reservation for November says we can have 6 Adults *and* 2 Children under 12.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 30, 2014)

We just got back from a wonderful week at Grande Luxxe, Riveria Maya. The wristbands are also room keys. Took some getting used to as I don't like wearing them all day and night. But, we got used to it and it''s nice not constantly looking for a room key! My only real complaint for the whole week was the Mayan Palace pool, which we preferred. (I had 2 teens and the Luxxe pool was boring). You couldn't get a chair after 9:00 am. At the latest. Really frustrating how people marked chairs and didn't show for hours. The activity booklet lists how you aren't allowed to do that..but it wasn't enforced at all. Not one time did I, or anyone I talked to see them enforce the policy. Kills me how rude people can be to hog up a row of chairs and not show up until noon. We own at Marriott Hilton Head and as much as people complain about the chair police, I think it's great. 

Other than that…fabulous week. Expensive..but, I knew that going into it!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 30, 2014)

Lisa8192

What building/unit number/unit size did you have?

Is there a separate check in for the GL or do you check in at the GM?

Do you like your room and view?  Would there be another unit/building you would like better?

Do you know if the Bliss or Mayan Palace also use wrist bands as keys? I don't think so.

I have likely decided because of the 1/2 bath extra we should have, I might not bother to get an extra unit.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Lisa8192
> 
> What building/unit number/unit size did you have?
> 
> ...




We were in building 1, ground floor. I expected a ground floor unit being an exchanger. We actually liked it. Very convenient and we enjoyed watching the jungle for moving creatures  We saw lots of birds, iguanas and a couple agouti's. The only real benefit for being higher up would be the patio would be warmer and you may actually use your small pool. We enjoyed dunking our feet, but without direct sun, we never felt the need to hop in. We got early morning sun which was wonderful for having coffee. It's definitely a jungle view, but I did enjoy it. I'm also going to Hilton Head this summer, oceanfront…so that sort of helps me justify the view!  I honestly don't know if a different building would be better. I was very challenged with learning my way around. We planned to walk everywhere and ended up always using the golf carts because we kept getting lost! There's no line of sight from one building/resort to another. Very confusing. 
The villa is enormous and beautiful! The shower could fit a small family  

Everyone had wristbands on, but I'm not sure if they all were room keys? I would assume they were…but I couldn't say for sure. The check in for Luxxe was separate and a breeze. They brought to our concierge room, offered us mimosa's and were checked in minutes. The activity person right outside tried the timeshare spiel, but I respectfully declined and wasn't asked again.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 30, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Lisa8192
> Do you know if the Bliss or Mayan Palace also use wrist bands as keys? I don't think so.
> 
> I have likely decided because of the 1/2 bath extra we should have, I might not bother to get an extra unit.



You ask them to put the key/wristband on big because you don't want to sleep with it on at night (and I really don't, I always take it off when sleeping and showering).
If you do take the extra unit, your friends could do the same and slip on and off GL and Bl or MP wrist bracelets when needed.
GM in NV had the key bracelets this past January.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 31, 2014)

Lisa8192 said:


> We just got back from a wonderful week at Grande Luxxe, Riveria Maya. The wristbands are also room keys. Took some getting used to as I don't like wearing them all day and night. But, we got used to it and it''s nice not constantly looking for a room key! My only real complaint for the whole week was the Mayan Palace pool, which we preferred. (I had 2 teens and the Luxxe pool was boring). *You couldn't get a chair after 9:00 am. At the latest. Really frustrating how people marked chairs and didn't show for hours. The activity booklet lists how you aren't allowed to do that..but it wasn't enforced at all. *Not one time did I, or anyone I talked to see them enforce the policy. Kills me how rude people can be to hog up a row of chairs and not show up until noon. We own at Marriott Hilton Head and as much as people complain about the chair police, I think it's great.
> 
> Other than that…fabulous week. Expensive..but, I knew that going into it!



Thanks for the trip report, Lisa.
Regarding my bold above, I wonder if anyone has just moved the towels or whatever people use to save the chairs?  We removed towels and whatever to the side when that happened to us at another resort, when it was obvious after an hour or so that they were nowhere near.  The people never did come down.  That is so irritating when they don't show up for hours.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 31, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Thanks for the trip report, Lisa.
> Regarding my bold above, I wonder if anyone has just moved the towels or whatever people use to save the chairs?  We removed towels and whatever to the side when that happened to us at another resort, when it was obvious after an hour or so that they were nowhere near.  The people never did come down.  That is so irritating when they don't show up for hours.



Actually, one day a lady removed towels from 2 out of 6 chairs being reserved. She asked me if they were my chairs and I said no and that I hadn't seen anyone use from for a couple hours. This was the day we rented a palapa. It comes with 2 loungers. $30, but they credit you if you spend $30 at the pool bar for drinks or lunch. GREAT DEAL!! Anyway, when the people finally showed up, the lady accused me of stealing her lounger. I tried explaining my lounger came with my palapa and she all but called me a liar. I kept calm and smiled and repeated several times that I did not take her chair. All I really wanted to do was tell her how incredibly rude she was…but I took the high road. I knew exactly who took her chairs, but I wasn't going to throw that lady under the bus. Couldn't believe how upset she was. Geez, we are on vacation…get a real problem!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you have to rent the palapas at the GL Pool or are they included?  

I knew about renting the Palapas at either the GM or GL pools, but I did not do it last time I was there?

Did you arrange that through your concierge?

How was the GL Pool and beach, quieter?  Do you use them?


----------



## pittle (Apr 1, 2014)

Grand Luxxe posted a map of the Riviera Maya resort yesterday on their facebook page.  I cannot see any palapas at the GL pool.  It is a smaller pool that is just used by 3 buildings, but is close to the beach.  (If you do facebook, just look for Grand Luxxe and you should be able to see it.)


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 2, 2014)

I always thought that palapas were on the beach.  The GL pool has lounge/ beds with tops on them.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Do you have to rent the palapas at the GL Pool or are they included?
> 
> I knew about renting the Palapas at either the GM or GL pools, but I did not do it last time I was there?
> 
> ...



The GL pool has comfy chairs and loungers with roofs. They aren't palapas. The Mayan Palace you go to the Balche restaurant at 7:00 am to rent for that day and the following. Or you can go at 11 and get a cancellation spot. That's what we did one day.  Pool and beach have the palapas. GL pool is first come..


----------



## pittle (Apr 2, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> I always thought that palapas were on the beach.  The GL pool has lounge/ beds with tops on them.



There are Palapas on the beach and those do not cost anything to use.  The big Palapas around the pool have a bed with a thick mattress and some chairs and chaise lounges that make for a great family gathering place with shade.  People used to go down at 5 AM and get the one they wanted.  I must admit, we have done that too, but someone was always there - we never left it unoccupied.  (That is not too difficult when you have 9-10 people in your group.)  Now you pay to reserve one and get to have the amount subtracted from your Balche tab.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2014)

Lisa8192 said:


> The GL pool has comfy chairs and loungers with roofs. They aren't palapas. The Mayan Palace you go to the Balche restaurant at 7:00 am to rent for that day and the following. Or you can go at 11 and get a cancellation spot. That's what we did one day.  Pool and beach have the palapas. GL pool is first come..



does the GL pool get very busy?  I imagine it does not as it is not as fancy of the MP Pool or even the GM Pool.


----------



## drguy (Apr 2, 2014)

The pool is busy, but few children to yell, scream and throw tantrums as is often the case at the GM or MP pools.  It is more relaxing and quite nice.


----------



## cbs2 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya*

In trading with II it has the Grand Luxxe Residence Club in Riviera Maya.  Is this the same as everyone is talking about in Riviera Maya the Grand Luxxe or is there a different building for trades or restrictions?


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 4, 2014)

cbs2 said:


> In trading with II it has the Grand Luxxe Residence Club in Riviera Maya.  Is this the same as everyone is talking about in Riviera Maya the Grand Luxxe or is there a different building for trades or restrictions?



It is the same Grand Luxxe everyone is talking about.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2014)

I am actually on a 2 week vacation, with my first week at the GL.  Is there a laundry room that as guests you have access to?  I don't want to pack 2 weeks worth of clothes if I can help it.  Would prefer to do Laundry is at all possible. 

Any idea if there are laundry facilities at Mayan complex in RM?


----------



## pittle (Apr 22, 2014)

The last time we were there, there was a small building that had washers and dryers.  You needed to get the tokens at the Gift Shop.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks 

Where exactly is the building with laundry?  What is it near?


----------



## drguy (Apr 22, 2014)

If you are currently at the Grand Luxxe, just ask your concierge.  He/she can provide accurate directions to the building.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 22, 2014)

pittle said:


> The last time we were there, there was a small building that had washers and dryers.  You needed to get the tokens at the Gift Shop.



My notes say:
"There are washer & dryers on each floor & they are free. They charge a deposit but return it after you return the cards. They also supply the detergent."

Not sure where I found this info, so I can't vouch for its reliability.

Best ask.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2014)

drguy said:


> If you are currently at the Grand Luxxe, just ask your concierge.  He/she can provide accurate directions to the building.



I'm not at the luxxe now, but I need to pack for a Friday departure.  Do I pack 2 weeks worth of clothes vs 1 weeks worth.  

Having been to the resort I was wondering where exactly this building was located. I don't recall seeing any building that had laundry.  Just need to make sure before I get there and there is no laundry available.


----------



## drguy (Apr 29, 2014)

I was told today that the Luxxe Loft units have laundry within the units themselves.  Various levels of Grand Luxxe have different configurations, depending upon the unit type.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2014)

At the GL RM now.  No laundry in rooms, but there is a laundry in the corners of the building on the first floor at least.  I did not go up and check if there was laundry on each floor.  

I have not used them yet, but I will check on them before I leave, as I think I am going to have to do some laundry.


----------



## pittle (Apr 30, 2014)

How are the 2 units working out for you?  I know that was a big concern.  I will be interested in your reports about the GL RM as we have not been to RM in several years and it is back on my radar for 2015 and would like to take some friends or family with us when we go.  We will be at GL in NV this November for the first time since we upgraded to that level.


----------



## chalucky (Apr 30, 2014)

We were at Grande Luxxe RM Building 3 last year and laundry machines (according to my wife) were expensive.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2014)

pittle said:


> How are the 2 units working out for you?  I know that was a big concern.  I will be interested in your reports about the GL RM as we have not been to RM in several years and it is back on my radar for 2015 and would like to take some friends or family with us when we go.  We will be at GL in NV this November for the first time since we upgraded to that level.



2 units worked out just fine.  Having the extra half bath made the difference.  We got 1 st floor building 1.  Would have liked it better if they were closer together. But at least they were on the same building and floor.

Constant pressure to go on tour to get promos.  Couldn't unplug phone as we used it to call other unit. 

Diving was off all week.  Way to windy and to rough.  Too bad.

Anything else you want to know before I leave.



.


----------

